# Waterbox 7 Gallon



## benosa562 (Feb 14, 2018)

What site?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike00726 (May 23, 2011)

benosa562 said:


> What site?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



saltwateraquarium.com


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

That is a sharp little AIO,

Thanks for sharing the deal!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Not a bad tank, good price coming with filter and media. And is that a heater in the photo too?
Whats the GPH or LPH on the pump? scratch that saw in photo 300 liters-79 gallons an hour. Pretty strong little pump!
Does it blast your betta around or do you have hole poked in the outflow pipe to reduce output?
Link your Amazon light? Does it have kelvin and par info?


If I hadn't just bought some discontinued half price tanks from truaqua.com I'd buy this. Don't need more tanks though, I have no more room! I already have filters and heaters in storage so at least I won't have spent more to get those.


----------



## brothermichigan (Sep 5, 2017)

Our LFS has a bunch of these in stock and I was thinking I'd love to have one. I guess I'll just have to live vicariously through you instead, though!



AquaAurora said:


> Pretty strong little pump!


Probably a consequence of their intended use as nano reef tanks, I'd guess.


----------



## Mike00726 (May 23, 2011)

AquaAurora said:


> Not a bad tank, good price coming with filter and media. And is that a heater in the photo too?
> Whats the GPH or LPH on the pump? scratch that saw in photo 300 liters-79 gallons an hour. Pretty strong little pump!
> Does it blast your betta around or do you have hole poked in the outflow pipe to reduce output?
> Link your Amazon light? Does it have kelvin and par info?
> ...


Flow is great for the betta. he light is 6 watt, but there is no PAR info.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07F8PLPWY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05__o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Teviston (Oct 17, 2018)

I’m planning on getting the 10 gallon version, they seem like cool little tanks. What chamber do you have the heater in.


----------



## Mike00726 (May 23, 2011)

Teviston said:


> I’m planning on getting the 10 gallon version, they seem like cool little tanks. What chamber do you have the heater in.


First one. Fits perfectly.


----------



## Fisherking (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice, is there a top?


----------



## Mike00726 (May 23, 2011)

Fisherking said:


> Nice, is there a top?


No top. For this 7 gallon version evaporation is about 1/2 gallon a week.


----------



## YouWantEggroll (Jan 5, 2019)

actually just picked one of these up myself. debating whether i want to set up a shrimp tank or a saltwater reef tank


----------



## TDSapp (Feb 28, 2019)

Thanks Mike!


You just proved to me that I have no will power. I just ordered a 7 gallon tank as well. 


Tim Sapp
Frisco, TX


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks like I just got the last 7 gallon. 34 of the 4 gallons left.


----------



## Mike00726 (May 23, 2011)

Glad I could help! 😆


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> Not a bad tank, good price coming with filter and media. And is that a heater in the photo too?
> Whats the GPH or LPH on the pump? scratch that saw in photo 300 liters-79 gallons an hour. Pretty strong little pump!
> Does it blast your betta around or do you have hole poked in the outflow pipe to reduce output?
> Link your Amazon light? Does it have kelvin and par info?
> ...



No heater. The tubular object is the rolled up leveling mat.


----------

